# Lower thirds



## Lilrex (Feb 26, 2015)

Hey all, I am about to begin development on a plugin to use my New Blue FX lower thirds pack on my obs, I was just interested if anyone here would be interested in using it for their shows or not?


----------



## Jack0r (Feb 26, 2015)

Oh we probably have a ton of users that would be interested in lower thirds in general. Since we have a quite big spectrum of different shows and people using OBS. Church services, "tv" like shows, game shows, tournament broadcasters all using OBS.


----------



## Lilrex (Mar 2, 2015)

Awesome, thank you Jack.


----------



## MSTheChosenOne (Mar 2, 2015)

I would be interested ^^
What I would like to know from which Data would you load information? In my shoutcasts I used a form that saves everything to XML and then requested a HTML in OBS to bring that up in a static graphic.

What is your plan? If you need help with ideas or things regarding an experience eye you can contact me. With about 2500Followers, over 100k Views on Twitch and different tournaments in the past it might come in handy ;)


----------



## Manuel5cc (Apr 8, 2015)

It could be interesting to have this feature implemented in OBS. It doesn't need to handle the lower third as a video. Maybe  a layer like the existing text one where you can set different text boxes each one with a source (twitter, an XML, HTML, etc.).


----------



## AIFIPTV (May 2, 2015)

Sounds interesting but i need more details with this ... Will this plugin be substitute for text plugin and what will be difference? There is too much stuff on which you must pay attention if you want to create something good! 

Questions?
1.	How much text can be scrolled?
2.	How that text can be updated
3.	Great possibilities to change text scrolling speed
4.	How that text can be changed and how that will influence it in streaming


Suggestions for work!
1.	I will suggest that no restrictions be put – I stream from 10.000 to 25.000 text characters in my news all time – That number of characters can span from 3-10 “news” in last 24/48 hours – which depends from journalist to journalist and its way of writing or presenting information?
2.	I suggest similar way of updating like in  Xsplit - Load text from file with reload checking in seconds (for instance 10-15 seconds) When program detects something changed it simple add command for reloading at the end of scrolling of whole text – That’s mean text will not reload in the middle or anywhere except at the total end of scrolling – That mean viewers will not lose any text in middle because of reloading but news will reload ad the end of scroll
3.	Possibilities for change speed from 1 to 100 is very nice in OBS – I use it and it will be very nice same be implemented in this new plugin
4.	How different bars will be changed and how that will work in real time with possible some graphic!


----------



## PeterSvP (May 18, 2015)

Let me add my two cents about my lower thirds workflow:
For now I go with translucent mov video and the video source plugin. The lower third itself is done with Photoshop Extended, or After Effects, so I can animate almost everything. However, in order to properly trigger this lower third I have two scenes, one with the lower third video source and the other without it and I fastly switch between them to force the lower third to play. The scene transition shows some unwanted effect.

It will be interesting to see what your plugin is going to do. Really, hope you have a hotkey to trigger the lower third and eventually allow plain transparent videos to be triggerable.


----------



## john spratt (Feb 4, 2016)

Hey I have a psychic TV stream and this is something I'm looking for have you made it and if so how do i get it


----------



## brentmags (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi all... isn't Google great?

I was curious regarding the use of NewBlueFX Titler Pro and OBS. This will work on any 'dual monitor' setup.


Open up NewBlueFX Titler Pro in Monitor 1
Open up OBS and have running in Monitor 2
In Titler Pro find a lower third, main title of your liking and add to your playlist. Change the text fields with your name etc if you like.
Go up to 'Settings' on the menu bar selecting Device >> HDMI. Drag this small window into Monitor 2 and double click on it to make it fill Monitor 2.
Go to 'Settings' again on the menu bar selecting HDMI Key >> select Green [either Blue or Green - Green worked based on lower third I chose]
In OBS create a new scene and name it for this example 'newBlue'
In 'Sources' add 'Window Capture' >> Window should be: [TitlerLiveStandalone.exe]: HDMI >> Window Match Priority: Executable Name >> deselect Capture Cursor >> Select Multi-adapter Compatibility >> click OK to exit

Still in 'Sources' left click select Window Capture choosing 'Filters' >> add 'Chroma Key'. I actually chose Custom >> Select color with the color picker on the HDMI Key - Green. Once your color is correct it gets chroma keyed out - wooo whoo!! 

Add a camera or image to the scene. Make sure it's the bottom layer so that newBlue animation plays out over the top.
OBS can sit comfortably on top of the expanded HDMI newBlue green screen. Why because the Window Capture is capturing [TitlerLiveStandalone.exe]: HDMI
Go to the newBlue playlist where your lower third/main title is and play it out. You will notice that it seamlessly plays out over your image or camera.
You can get NewBlue Titler Pro Advance on a 30 day trial period if you want to give it a go. Here is the link: https://www.newbluefx.com/products/titler-live

Brent


----------



## francesprince (May 19, 2016)

I would be interested in using it.


----------



## rtenbush (Jun 1, 2016)

I think it would benefit a lot of people using it. My vote is yes and thanks for continuing to make this a better product.


----------



## AlbertoRP (Oct 9, 2016)

PLEASE DO IT!!! I need it!


----------



## Lilrex (Oct 15, 2016)

so it is with great please I introduce to you guys Ovrstream.com it is an alert system we debuted at Twitchcon, that will allow you to not only have motion lower thirds, but dynamic animated alerts and overlays. Check it out and ask me if you have any questions


----------



## Lilrex (Oct 15, 2016)

brentmags said:


> Hi all... isn't Google great?
> 
> I was curious regarding the use of NewBlueFX Titler Pro and OBS. This will work on any 'dual monitor' setup.
> 
> ...


actually NewblueFX is the makers of Ovrstream


----------



## Jack0r (Oct 16, 2016)

Applied for Beta Access. There are of course quite a few pages out there that offer different types of stream alerts and overlays by now but your intro video definitely looks interesting. And the integration with OBS looked pretty good. 
In the end it might be a question of the final costs though. (More a problem for small streamers than the big ones)
Or did you plan to offer a free service?


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 16, 2016)

Wow, this is really impressive. I'm definitely going to be paying attention to this. I signed up for beta access as well.

Are you certain the plugin is GPL2 compatible?

I, too, am curious about the pricing, but I understand if you can't talk about that yet.


----------



## Lilrex (Oct 16, 2016)

Jack0r said:


> Applied for Beta Access. There are of course quite a few pages out there that offer different types of stream alerts and overlays by now but your intro video definitely looks interesting. And the integration with OBS looked pretty good.
> In the end it might be a question of the final costs though. (More a problem for small streamers than the big ones)
> Or did you plan to offer a free service?


not free, but stay tuned we will be releasing pricing soon


----------



## Lilrex (Oct 16, 2016)

dodgepong said:


> Wow, this is really impressive. I'm definitely going to be paying attention to this. I signed up for beta access as well.
> 
> Are you certain the plugin is GPL2 compatible?
> 
> I, too, am curious about the pricing, but I understand if you can't talk about that yet.


more information will be coming out soon as NB gets things more squared


----------



## AlbertoRP (Oct 17, 2016)

I applied to, since I need it for a nacional broadcast plataform of E-Sports.
Liga tica de leyendas is my company.


----------



## Lilrex (Oct 18, 2016)

AlbertoRP said:


> I applied to, since I need it for a nacional broadcast plataform of E-Sports.
> Liga tica de leyendas is my company.


i pm'ed you


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 23, 2016)

I was accepted to the beta, and I downloaded it and started playing around with it tonight. It looks pretty cool, but I have 2 concerns/obseravations.

1) It appears to assume that OBS Classic/Studio are always going to be in their standard paths, i.e. C:\Program Files\(OBS or obs-studio) and places the plugin files there, whether OBS is actually installed there or not. I have my OBS installed on my E: drive and had to move the plugins manually. This would be the case with anyone who installed OBS via the zips, or didn't otherwise install it to the default location.

2) This is the big one: It would appear that the plugin is currently in violation of the GPL2, unless you are willing to provide the source code for it, as well as instructions on how to obtain the source code alongside each distribution of the plugin. See here for details: https://www.gnu.org/licenses/old-licenses/gpl-2.0-faq.html#GPLAndPlugins

Also, I noticed a menu item under Settings called About NDI...are you using NDI to communicate with OBS?


----------



## Lilrex (Oct 23, 2016)

dodgepong said:


> I was accepted to the beta, and I downloaded it and started playing around with it tonight. It looks pretty cool, but I have 2 concerns/obseravations.
> 
> 1) It appears to assume that OBS Classic/Studio are always going to be in their standard paths, i.e. C:\Program Files\(OBS or obs-studio) and places the plugin files there, whether OBS is actually installed there or not. I have my OBS installed on my E: drive and had to move the plugins manually. This would be the case with anyone who installed OBS via the zips, or didn't otherwise install it to the default location.
> 
> ...


Please post this on the newblue forums


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 23, 2016)

Done: https://newbluefx.zendesk.com/hc/en...13773303-OvrStream-OBS-Plugin-GPL2-Compliance


----------



## Fernando Reis (Jul 26, 2017)

brentmags said:


> Hi all... isn't Google great?
> 
> I was curious regarding the use of NewBlueFX Titler Pro and OBS. This will work on any 'dual monitor' setup.
> 
> ...


Hi Brent, this trick is very good. I resolved my problem. Thank you.


----------



## Manicred (Mar 1, 2019)

Lilrex said:


> Hey all, I am about to begin development on a plugin to use my New Blue FX lower thirds pack on my obs, I was just interested if anyone here would be interested in using it for their shows or not?


Did you ever get this finished? It's exactly what I am looking for!


----------



## MudBocx (Mar 5, 2019)

I'd be very interested in this.
My approach would be to develop the lower third thing very modularly. I'd prefer something w/ css.

For example:
I recently started developing a dynamic lower thirds/stream plan tool using html/css/javascript - works like a charm, is a little bit of a pain to set up for multiple graphics though. I will link to my codepen if you'd like to check out a sample.

I also tested two other aproaches:
- an image-only based aproach using the slideshow plugin. This is very easy and you would only need an image editor and set naming-conventions.
- an After Effects based approach w/ exporting the files to web-based animations (not video, because that is too memory hungry, not dynamic enough)


----------



## gedymury (May 13, 2020)

Lilrex said:


> Hey all, I am about to begin development on a plugin to use my New Blue FX lower thirds pack on my obs, I was just interested if anyone here would be interested in using it for their shows or not?


Its very nice I would like to use it in my shows , how can I download it?


----------



## BrimstoneLOA (Jun 5, 2020)

Following this thread and also interested.


----------



## surfd4wg (Dec 5, 2020)

brentmags said:


> Hi all... isn't Google great?
> 
> I was curious regarding the use of NewBlueFX Titler Pro and OBS. This will work on any 'dual monitor' setup.
> 
> ...


That link doesn't work.


----------



## surfd4wg (Dec 5, 2020)

brentmags said:


> Hi all... isn't Google great?
> 
> I was curious regarding the use of NewBlueFX Titler Pro and OBS. This will work on any 'dual monitor' setup.
> 
> ...


That link is broken. How do you'all insert bottom thirds into your streams?


----------



## surfd4wg (Dec 5, 2020)

Lilrex said:


> Hey all, I am about to begin development on a plugin to use my New Blue FX lower thirds pack on my obs, I was just interested if anyone here would be interested in using it for their shows or not?


Would love to see how to use this.


----------



## Deep_Coder (Mar 11, 2021)

Can i have it for a show please ?


----------

